# My '70 German Look Ghia



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi -- -- New dude -- Yeah I owned a '60 Fiat, that's where my 'name' comes from

Here's some pics of my toy -- I enjoy doing road courses with it and some SOLO events at Fontana CA





I've got a 2989 turbo engine with EFI in it


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

at first I was like, "hey thats a solid looking Ghia, I really like the phone dials"
then, "hmm thats odd bracketing on the windshield"

2nd pic, "OH , race car interior, thats kinda neat"

3rd pic, ":what: I uhh, huh. well that got way more interesting than I expected"

I like it a lot 

and welcome to the vortex


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

Nice work. What class mandates the windshield brackets? Electromotive FI??

A couple of suggestions, replace the rear tin one the motor--you'll get a lot of hot air recirculating through the motor and I'd get rid of the black plastic oil filler cap for a billet aluminum one. I've had those caps cracks and shear off.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Jade Wombat said:


> Nice work. What class mandates the windshield brackets? Electromotive FI??
> 
> A couple of suggestions, replace the rear tin one the motor--you'll get a lot of hot air recirculating through the motor and I'd get rid of the black plastic oil filler cap for a billet aluminum one. I've had those caps cracks and shear off.


Hi Jade  ,
https://www.google.com/#q=solo+racing+windshield+safety+requirements  .

The engine tin would be kinda pointless since the engine compartment is so opened up it's more like a sandrail, tons of airflow @ speed since it's not a streeter sitting @ a red light every other block:banghead::laugh: .

dude  ,
Is this you? https://www.google.com/search?q=Fia...qnVMT3KZHpoASJu4GIBA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&dpr=0.94 .

:beer::beer:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome -- Yeah, I'm that Fiatdude, I've done several build threads on my Fiat, my Oval and this Ghia on several sites -- The car is an old E modified SCCA racer from AZ that I picked up off the Samba over 2 1/2 years ago -- That's where the cage and the window restraints come from -- When I was rebuilding the car over a 2 year period and updating it to make it more street legal, I thought about removing the window restraints, but by then I had started digging them so I left them in place

It was a Cover car from VW trends in the early 90's -- I haven't found out which month/year and I really like to find out which issue it was in and get a copy of it -- 

I bought it with a 901 trans and no engine, but I had this engine (carberated) that dated back into the late 80's setting on the shelf and decided to stick it into the car and turbo it, the 901 trans lasted about 5 miles and I destroyed the main shaft -- I then put a 091 in there from BENCO, and have been beating on it at SOLO and autocross events, so far so good -- 

This is an ARPM case based 4" bore engine is about 4" wider than stock so absolutely none of the stock tin even begins to fit... so it does get hot when I'm really flogging it but the car doesn't get a lot of street miles and I've got it running E85 so we'll see how it does 

I am using Electromotive EFI at this time but I have a brand new AEM EMS4 system setting on the shelf that I might install in the future or maybe not (still trying to decide) -- got a small turbo on it (T4) so the boost comes on at 2500 and I'm making over 200 HP and 200 TQ from 2800 to the 6500 redline -- So it is really a kick to throw it around the cones. Occasionally I take it out to Adams Raceway in Riverside CA on a Tuesday night and do time attack out there with the V8's and other tuner cars and trucks

Here's the infamous picture of my old VW powered Fiat


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

I believe this table is worth more than my house -- and damn I want it LOL



From the Malloy Collection


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

WFox93 said:


> at first I was like, "hey thats a solid looking Ghia, I really like the phone dials"
> then, "hmm thats odd bracketing on the windshield"
> 
> 2nd pic, "OH , race car interior, thats kinda neat"
> ...


x2 :laugh:

Sick Ghia!!


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

buggyman said:


> Hi Jade  ,
> 
> 
> The engine tin would be kinda pointless since the engine compartment is so opened up it's more like a sandrail, tons of airflow @ speed since it's not a streeter sitting @ a red light every other block:banghead::laugh: .


Sure Chief, I'm sure no hot air would be sucked up off the asphalt and pumped back in the motor. To think I was wasting all that extra time Auto-Xing all those years lugging around that extra weight of a rear tin slowing me down.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Jade Wombat said:


> Sure Chief, I'm sure no hot air would be sucked up off the asphalt and pumped back in the motor. To think I was wasting all that extra time Auto-Xing all those years lugging around that extra weight of a rear tin slowing me down.


There is no doubt it would probably run cooler with the tin in place, but the size of the engine and placement of the injectors makes it impossible .. .. But using a heat gun on the engine after playing the heads, barrels, and case temps are well within tolerances -- the only issue I'm having is oil temps when on boost for long periods of time, trying to decide if I want to move the oil cooler(s) to the front of the car or not -- -- I've already decided to have the pistons and heads heat resistant coated next time I pull it apart


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Been trying to get my Ghia to the salt for the last couple of years and between the lack of cash and then the E85 issue, it just hasn't came to fruition -- -- A while back a Company in the UK -- _*VW Heritage*_ -- Opened a contest where they would help you have a road trip of your dreams -- I just had to enter -- 

*TODAY I GOT THIS EMAIL*

From: AGregory
Subject: Your VW Heritage dream road trip made the shortlist! 
Date: Tue, 6 Jan 2015 14:53:46 +0000

Hi, 
Thank you for entering the VW Heritage Win your dream Road trip competition. 

Your entry has been selected to join a shortlist of our 5 favourites, so you are in with a great chance of winning!

We will be announcing the shortlist in our newsletter at the end of the week, and will open up a vote to find the winner (the vote will be open until the end of Jan).

Each trip will be detailed on our website, blog and Facebook – we will provide the answer you gave, and accompany it with a basic map showing where you plan to travel.

We would love to feature your VW, and a picture of you and anyone you were wanting to travel with to help bring the story to life even more. 

The more information you can provide, the better your story, the better chance you have of winning! 

We will provide you with web the links as soon as they are created, so you can inform friends and family, and get them to support you from the start. 

Congratulations on making the final five, I look forward to hearing more about your trip shortly. 

Happy New Year!

Andy 

Andy Gregory 
Marketing Manager

DDI: 01273 444014 


VW Heritage Parts Centre Limited | Registered in England & Wales: 3294341
47 Dolphin Road, Shoreham-By-Sea, West Sussex, BN43 6PB, U.K.


International Tel: +44 1273 444000 | International Fax: +44 1273 454986


http://www.vwheritage.com


*CAN I GET YOU GUYS TO VOTE FOR ME?????*


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Jade Wombat said:


> Sure Chief, I'm sure no hot air would be sucked up off the asphalt and pumped back in the motor. To think I was wasting all that extra time Auto-Xing all those years lugging around that extra weight of a rear tin slowing me down.


Hi commissioner:laugh: Jade  ,
I was being a _bit_ https://www.google.com/#q=sarcastic  there .



Fiatdude said:


> There is no doubt it would probably run cooler with the tin in place, but the size of the engine and placement of the injectors makes it impossible .. .. But using a heat gun on the engine after playing the heads, barrels, and case temps are well within tolerances -- the only issue I'm having is oil temps when on boost for long periods of time, trying to decide if I want to move the oil cooler(s) to the front of the car or not -- -- I've already decided to have the pistons and heads heat resistant coated next time I pull it apart


Hi dude  ,
I can envision 3 pieces/panels(flexible) of aluminum, 1 attached to the left shelf, 1 attached to the right shelf, 1 attached to the removable:thumbup: rear apron https://www.google.com/search?q=fab...asVNHJHI2vogSP-4GYCA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&dpr=0.94 , each attached to those panels permanently or by https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&...RoQSjp4Eg&ved=0CBgQ1S4#hl=en&q=dzus+fasteners .
Each formed to lean downward on their engine contact points with a heat resistant gasketed edge https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww...0CAoQ1S4#q=heat+resistant+rubber+metal+edging .
Is the bottom of the firewall also open?, you could build a 4th plate in the same fashion.
Where is the oil cooler located now & is it running a thermostatically activated fan?, and is the intercooler thermostatically fanned https://www.google.com/#q=thermostatically+fanned+intercooler out to the rear 1/4 wheel well?
Is that an 043 or 042 alternator pulley https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww&ei=7t6sVOHpCIW1oQSb8YCgDQ&ved=0CAoQ1S4#q=042-903-109 &/or a crankshaft power pulley https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww...#q=vw+disadvantages+of+running+a+power+pulley ? https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww...S4#q=HP+loss+of+a+larger+output+vw+alternator .
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4990.0
https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww...1S4#q=vw+external+oil+cooler+location&start=0
https://www.google.com/search?q=vw+...KsVLTOE4TcoASewYKQCg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&dpr=0.94
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6101697-Superveedubs-60-days-to-H2Oi-build-1303-track-car
Here's where banshee  & I started to get into this discussion http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-build!!!!&p=82226039&viewfull=1#post82226039
The working words are shed & heat:
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4089.0
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=3467.0
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4290.0
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4316.0
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4119.0
OK, so this may take more than just 4 custom single pieces, some engine based, some body based so they meet up to create a situation of sealed separation of church(cool air intake only from above) & state(heated air shed down & out the back).

:beer::beer:


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

Fiatdude said:


> *CAN I GET YOU GUYS TO VOTE FOR ME?????*


That's awesome! Count me in.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

I had to back out of the VW Heritage promotion,,,, part of their deal was they wanted the owner to drive their VW to the location and back....

After I started looking at all the stuff I needed to have with me to participate on the salt, and looking just how small the Ghia was, I knew that I needed to have a truck and trailer to haul my junk and car up there and back, and I couldn't afford to drive two vehicles. So I told them of my dilemma and offered to withdraw and they accepted my decision and thanked me for being upfront on my attentions.... So now I need to start saving my nickels and dimes to see if I can afford to make the trip on my own. DAMN ,,, I was sure excited there for a minute or two


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Dyno run


http://youtu.be/m52kBy7a6fc


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

The Ghia has been setting like this for about a month chasing push rod tube oil leaks -- -- been so pissed at it I haven't even put the tools away,,,, Did leave a BF hammer right there in case the need arose LOL

Just got a set of super whammy killer push rod tubes from Roger Crawford and it looks like they are gonna solve my problems (I've installed them on the "problem" side and they're sealing) -- so now I've got to get motivated and do the other side -- you can see the problem ones (blue) and Roger's new ones (silver)


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Fiatdude said:


> Dyno run


Hi dude  ,
I know Roger  , he did my dyno work back in the early 80's:thumbup:




 
from
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=5281.0 .
What did yours spec out at?

:beer:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

A touch over 300 at the wheels at 12 lbs boost -- was so disappointed I pushed the boost up to 24, Haven't been back for a redo -- 

Roger has finally installed a wheel dyno and is trying to wear it out -- having all kinds of cars in there getting on it

FYI -- his Ghia has run a 9.03 NA now


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

c21darrel said:


> I have had good luck with JayCees spring tubes.


One of the biggest issues I've had with having an engine this big (2989cc), is the amount of growth during the heating/cooling cycle. And a lot of stuff that works fine on smaller engines, just doesn't hold up with this duty cycle. So I very rarely complain about parts issues I encounter. That said, I've been looking for some super whammy large diameter tubes (to fit the bigger push rods) to address this issue. 

During a casual conversation with Roger Crawford, I found that he had had these same issues on his race engines, and had developed these tubes with a higher spring rate and triple oil O-rings -- -- From first impressions, these are perfect (I had to hit the gym to get enough strength to collapse the springs for install LOL)... And instead of using oil for assembly, I used some high temp anti-seize goop I had laying around. SO, I'm thinking (fingers crossed) I've finally solved this issue!!!!


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Fiatdude said:


> One of the biggest issues I've had with having an engine this big (2989cc), is the amount of growth during the heating/cooling cycle. And a lot of stuff that works fine on smaller engines, just doesn't hold up with this duty cycle. So I very rarely complain about parts issues I encounter. That said, I've been looking for some super whammy large diameter tubes (to fit the bigger push rods) to address this issue.
> 
> During a casual conversation with Roger Crawford, I found that he had had these same issues on his race engines, and had developed these tubes with a higher spring rate and triple oil O-rings -- -- From first impressions, these are perfect (I had to hit the gym to get enough strength to collapse the springs for install LOL)... And instead of using oil for assembly, I used some high temp anti-seize goop I had laying around. SO, I'm thinking (fingers crossed) I've finally solved this issue!!!!


Hi dude  ,
Have you considered creating a stacked/split/sandwiched #9?








An upper one to act as a heat fence _above_ the PR tubes where the _majority_ of the head/cylinder shed heat will be guided out the back _before_ it reaches the PR tubes, a lower stock type one to protect the tubes from below.
I've played this:thumbup: vid




~:banghead::laugh: 100 times, & every time I watch it there's this little thing(looks like a piece of tape ) flappin' in the breeze in front of the RR tail light, @ ~23-24 seconds in when you _really_:thumbup: get on it(under boost, as you said) that thing goes from being drawn toward the engine(downdraft) to being blown away from the engine(updraft) = shed heat is being recirculated back up through gaps in the tin as Jade & I were suggesting earlier.
Just throwin' it out there to consider .

:beer:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

First of all,,, My engine is unlike anything you've probably every seen -- -- being it is a mid-80's ARPM case, Siamese cylinders and angle port heads-- 





So NONE of the stock sheet metal fits on this engine with out a huge amount of refabricating -- -- and it was actually the tires running 100 mph (top end of third gear) causing that piece of tape to flap about -- -- But most of this argument is mute as I'm running E85, the heads and barrels are relative cool -- -- The only issue is the oil temps and that is from the 4" bore pistons and no amount of air is going to keep that cool, I just have to find the correct size oil cooler and its location to get that under control.... 

Thanks for your concern though


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

So today the wife and I were coming back from Home Depot, and this primer Oval is making a left turn in front of us and I'm looking at it... and looking at it ... thinking could it be ???? could it be???? ----- 

Sure enough, there's the Ovalholio sticker on the side window -- The kid I sold it to, has it running and going down the road -- I got pretty excited to see the kid had done what he said and got it running -- It's been two years since I sold it to him, It's still primer and still has the same wheel and tires on it..... But it looked way cool going down the road -- 

Wife couldn't understand why I got so excited...... LMAO

Here's some pictures I took the day I took it over to his house......





I had sold it to him less engine -- this was the engine I pulled out before I sent it on its way


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

Fiatdude said:


> So today the wife and I were coming back from Home Depot, and this primer Oval is making a left turn in front of us and I'm looking at it... and looking at it ... thinking could it be ???? could it be???? -----
> 
> Sure enough, there's the Ovalholio sticker on the side window -- The kid I sold it to, has it running and going down the road -- I got pretty excited to see the kid had done what he said and got it running -- It's been two years since I sold it to him, It's still primer and still has the same wheel and tires on it..... But it looked way cool going down the road --
> 
> ...


I heard japhethlarge sold him this motor...


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

You have been very bad -- -- LOL


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Well,,, The EFI has been in the shop for a while and I've been staring at the car, kinda just walking by and giving it the middle finger because of the EFI screwing up again big time,,,,,, FINALLY, I get a call yesterday from the head honcho, and "they" have finally been able to duplicate all the "issues" I've been having with the unit forever --- --- HOLY CHIT,,, I'm not insane, so they are shipping me a brand new unit as a form of an apology for all my freaking banging my head against the wall trying to get this damn thing to work..... 

YYYEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So, I've found my ambition for the car again and been out welding and cutting and fixing and cleaning up and .. .. and .. .. you get the picture...... So I've done a couple of thing of note





Also, I've made an appointment with the EFI Guru (His is a wiring harness super dude) and I'll finally be making the change to sequential on the injectors since I've had Mario's cam sync setting in tool box for a while.... 

So , It's about time I've gotten a happy face about this POS car I've got!!!!!!


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Fiatdude said:


> First of all,,, My engine is unlike anything you've probably every seen -- -- being it is a mid-80's ARPM case, Siamese cylinders and angle port heads--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi dude  ,
Pretty familiar with all of them:
https://www.google.com/#q=e85+heat+sink
https://www.google.com/#q=e85+heat+sink+and+oil
https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww&ei=MVzYVMSADILwoASRvIKQAw&ved=0CAoQ1S4#q=vw+arpm+case 
https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww...IKQAw&ved=0CAoQ1S4#q=vw+arpm+case+overheating
https://www.google.com/#q=vw+Siamese+cylinders
https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww...d=0CAoQ1S4#q=vw+Siamese+cylinders+overheating
https://www.google.com/#q=vw+angle+port+heads
https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww...ed=0CAoQ1S4#q=vw+angle+port+heads+overheating
https://www.google.com/#q=vw+air+cooled+bladder+engine+seal
https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww...eads+and+cylinders+but+hig h+oil+temperature
Even looked @ https://www.google.com/#q=vw+air+cooled+turbo+exhaust+heat+wrap

If you move the cooler too far forward then there'll be a delay in the cooled oil getting back into the engine.
I'd be getting on fabricating heat fences as a 1st defense to stop heat recirculation from below https://www.google.com/search?q=air...z1oAS5o4CoAg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=832 & strategically https://www.google.com/search?q=lou...ncVISII42xogTY84CACQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&dpr=0.94 your rear apron & lower rear fenders below the cool air in/heated air out demarcation line.

That parking brake








is ~8-9 clicks up, should only be ~3 http://www.vw-resource.com/vw-resou...tment&zoom_per_page=10&zoom_and=1&zoom_sort=0





 :laugh:




 :laugh:

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

buggyman said:


> Hi dude  ,
> That parking brake
> is ~8-9 clicks up, should only be ~3


There's nothing stock on this car


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Fiatdude said:


> There's nothing stock on this car


Hi dude  ,
1st up















:laugh:

Have you considered maybe ducting 1 large or 2 small https://www.google.com/#q=thinline+puller+radiator+fan shrouded to the bottom side of the deck lid @ the air intake grid








keyed off of the oil temp in order to counter the heat updraft @ speed?, or https://www.google.com/#q=naca+ducts or even https://www.google.com/#q=pitot+tubes in the rear 1/4's to pull in unheated air as opposed to the intake filter directly behind the heat generating engine & trans & right next to the #2 exhaust coupled with rear panel exit louvres?

Please notice that @ 0:32 into Roger's vid(& other later places sprinkled about during freeze frames)




that his taillights aren't taillights, just heat exit strategy flaps .

See, I'm not arguing with you, it's more like a dialogue




in order to _help_ find you a better solution .

:beer:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

This is one bad ass ghia -- It has some changes done to it for heat exchangers and probably a water cooled transplant


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Fiatdude said:


> This is one bad ass ghia -- It has some changes done to it for heat exchangers and probably a water cooled transplant


Hi dude  ,
Seeing that, I figured to take a look around








http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...ndepremio.uol.com.br/2013/08/foto-do-dia-333/
from
http://flaviogomes.grandepremio.uol.com.br/2013/08/foto-do-dia-333/
from
https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww&ei=dhngVOy1H8y0oQSG0oDIBg&ved=0CAoQ1S4#q=lf+competições
from
https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww&ei=3xjgVNmtIpTnoASr-IG4Cg&ved=0CAoQ1S4#q=karmann+ghia+27 
from
https://www.google.com/#q=fuscaecia
from
https://www.google.com/#q=fusca
just for grins & extended info .

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

She wants to drive the Ghia and says she knows how to drive a stick -- -- I've got my doubts -- guess I should just keep an eye on it



Just kidding -- she hates Ghias


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

So been working on the Ghia -- -- This car when I first got it had a Porsche 901 trans in it, that lasted about 30 miles, then I got a 091 from BENCO trans in Riverside CA -- This thing has been bullet proof so far, but I was broke when I first had it done and didn't have a LSD installed...... So after a few track days it was very apparent that the LSD was needed as I was frying the inside rear tire off as I left every corner --- -- So I had the LSD put in and the trans freshened up. BUT because the 091 hockey stick comes out above the tunnel, I've always had some funky linkage for the shifter... I've just welded in and above tunnel shifter and rod and got it all aligned up.........



here's where the 091 comes into the cabin,,, all the lines are for my air-to-water intercooler system



Also been meaning to change the EFI over from batch fire injectors to sequential fire -- I've been running a crank fire but never had the cam sensor on the car to be able to do it.... Found 'The Dub Shop' up in Washington and Mario has developed a cool little cam sensor that plugs into the distributor hole,,,, so been working on doing this change over


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Got the new Cam Sensor installed -- What a PITA!!!!!! -- -- everything that could screw up did.... Finally went and got my Engine Guru and between the two of us we were able to get the Distributor drive in,,,, it fought us all the way... the sensor dropped right in after that -- Looks good in there now


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

Would like to know how the car feels after the LSD install. opcorn:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

I've just had the MAP sensor go bad -- new one tomorrow -- skeered to find out how much this is gonna cost

As soon as I get it running, I'm gonna go try it out -- something like this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyKbywmc9Y4 --

One of the all time great VW video's LOL -- RIP Mark Herbert


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

Yup. Great video.

Going to put one in the rear diff. of my truck at some point.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7rTWeBQtH0


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

A special treat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m52kBy7a6fc


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

HOW's YOUR WEEK GOING???????

Got this hiccup going on with the EFI in the Ghia, it starts, idles, and runs for about 30 seconds and then shuts off -- If you run it at 3K or higher it stays running -- -- so Sunday the Electromotive guru says bring it over -- -- I load the car up and drag it over to Corona, we play with everything for about 4 hours and can't find the answer - -- - He thinks it could be a electrical or tuning issue -- DUH -- -- So I decide to take it home and tear apart the electrical -- -- On the way home in the rain, I driving in the rain and I must of gone thru where a dump truck has dumped a load of pea gravel on the freeway -- rocks are going everywhere from the cars hauling ass -- I slow down and don't catch any on my Flex,,, cool ... Get home put the Ghia in the garage, and put my hand on the windshield to push it back a little and look down,,,, Damn it,,, a HUGE rock chip ... If you don't know I had a ton of trouble getting a windshield for this car that fit,,, and the crap glass coming out of China is too damn small and leaves the rubber about 1/2" short in all the corners,,, then with a help of a friend in the glass world I was able to buy on the last USA made PPG front windshield's,,, SO to say I'm a little mad is a under statement -- 

Monday -- - I start with the obvious, I load a old program into the EFI and it still doing the same thing, so with a help of a good buddy I start trouble shooting the electrical, chasing lines front to rear,,,, so because you can't never have enough light for us old guys to see, I put a Halogen light on the front hood to light up the interior of the car and put a little warmth into the car,, so were jumping in and out of the car chasing electrical runs from the engine to the luggage area and then start working from the luggage to front trunk,,, we raise the hood and carefully reposition the light -- -- -- so after about another hour we have determined there ain't no electrical issues as all the power is still on even when the engine shuts down -- -- which leaves either the injectors aren't working (I need on of those little plug in test lights to see if the injectors are still working) OR they are clogged,,,, which I find hard to believe since I run a 6 micron filter...... SOOOO, my buddy and I are scratching our heads,,,, OK he is scratching his head, I'm scratching my butt.... and I decide I'll get a injector tester and another set of injectors AND another filter and go that way tomorrow ,,,, So, we start putting stuff away,,, THEN,,, I start shutting off lights and look down at the light on my hood,,, the halogen light had rocked forward and the protective wire screen was touching the NEW front windshield -- HOLY CHIT -- -- It's not a good week to be a windshield around me



Damn you gotta love this chit -- -- at least both of these things are on the passenger side and I won't have to be looking thru them


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi dude  ,
I've _personally_ seen delaminated








https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#q=windshield+delamination+repair&hl=en&tbm=vid
& chipped windshields repaired https://www.google.com/#q=windshield+repair&tbm=vid .

:beer:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Somebody provided me this link for a great technical resource for driving in a crooked manner -- thought I'd share

http://www.turnfast.com/technical


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

SO after 3 years .. .. .. enuff said


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Spent the day making some brackets to mount the new coils -- Slowly laying everything out so that I will not get any ignition and injector feedback into the crank and cam sensors


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

best Ghia I've seen in awhile. 

:thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you VN -- It is diffidently a 30 footer, it is still showing some rashes from its track time with the former owner -- -- But I'm enjoying it

Man, With each coil sporting 5 wires, it is making this wiring job a bastard to keep it looking clean, I could of 'hid' it better with longer wire runs, but I was wanting to keep the power wire as short as possible after looping it thru a ferrite core to kill the 'noise' from the coils -- -- I do not want any interference getting into the cam and crank sensors this time ====

This took me 5 hours with building the harness and doing the plugs and it is still not done, This is with only 1 wire connected, 4 more to go -- hitting it hard today,,, again


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

After::::::::::::::::::



Now I'm waiting on my Metricpak connectors to get here --- Should of ordered them before the weekend but couldn't find what I wanted until last night late -- -- coming from Texas -- --


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Was planning on having a nice relaxing day today, It's a beautiful day, shorts and t-shirt weather here in Cali -- Well, My wife and I are recovering from having our kitchen completely tore apart from the ice maker line breaking and hosing the floor and cabinets and walls down -- but after about 29 hours of listening to the dehumidifiers drone on and on and on and on, I decided to go out into the garage where it's nice and quiet and plunk away at wiring up the engine harness for the AEM -- so I decide to make a few runs here and there and get some wires about where they need to be and complete the injector wiring -- I've got the ghia stripped down, all the seats are out so I can get my fat arse in to snake between the roll bars and poke wires thru the fire wall, then I crawl out backwards and get into the engine compartment and pull them thru -- I've been doing this for about 4 hours -- in and out, in and out -- so I finally got the injector wires half way shrink wrapped and I'm getting ready to put the connectors on and finish this chit up,, It's looking pretty good and then I cut them to the length I want -- -- Now AEM has some nice harness, each wire is labeled with what it is for, and they put the harness together with a zip tie about every foot, But all the injectors are the same color and I just cut off the wire .. .. and the labeling can't be seen as it is under the shrink wrap,,,,, Damn it, So I get out the ohm meter and poke a lead thru the fire wall, walk around snake myself into the car, pop the connector off the EFI and start seeing which wire is for which injector,,,, easy peasy -- so I'm backing out from inside the car and suddenly there something cold, wet stuck up my arse -- -- I scream like the little girl that I am and almost launch myself out through the opposite side of the car -- -- -- The freaking neighbors Great Dane had got of its back yard and snuck into my garage was checking out what I was doing ... O Holy Chit, it skeered the living crap out of me

The wife comes running out thinking I have attempted to kill myself .. again ... --So I then end up hurting my back lifting the wife off the ground where she was rolling on the floor laughing and crying her eyes out -- F-it,,, I'm done for today......


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

I beginning to wonder if I'll find the ends to all these wires LOL

or

Dude, where's my interior



My Metri-pack connectors are here,,, Waiting for the CORRECT crimper now -- It never ends.....


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

My old '56 Oval is for sale -- Ovalholio -- Looks like the disc brakes let him down 

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/4964111242.html


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

Ouch! :banghead: That's always tough to see


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

Fiatdude said:


> My old '56 Oval is for sale -- Ovalholio -- Looks like the disc brakes let him down
> 
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/4964111242.html


Who made the disk brakes?


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Jade Wombat said:


> Who made the disk brakes?


They were EMPI kits -- which were in perfect condition -- the remark was made in jest -- I would bet it was driver error that caused the crunch


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

Yeah, usually it's the nut that hangs onto the steering wheel. Just curious who made. I hear bad things about Airkewld's BAD series disk brakes.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

In the never ending saga of the weirdest chit happens to me -- -- -- -- I bring you the ordering of the Metri-pack Crimpers

So, I had bought a chit load of Weather-pack connectors thinking that they were the best, I run into Scott Featheroff at Drag Day and he proceeds to tell me the only way to go is Metri-pack and points me at all the problems the Scorpion were having with their ignition cutting out during tire shake. So I talk to Chad and I'm converted.... SO, I buy a big box of Metri-pack connectors, stupidly thinking that the big buck weather-pack crimper I've got will work .. .. .. oooops, Stupid me -- -- So now I'm needing a Metri-pack crimper -- -- OK, I go on Flea-bay last Monday and buy a moderately priced one and click the 2 day shipping box -- cool, I'm ready to go -- -- I get the shipping confirmation, and with nothing else to do while waiting for these crimpers, I start following their journey to me -- Tuesday they're shipped from Texas, OK -- -- Wednesday they are in Oklahoma, ??? --- Thursday they are Kansas, WTF -- Friday they are Colorado, This is getting plain stupid -- Saturday they are in Vernon, CA,,, Cool at least its the right state -- Sunday,,, Nothings happens on Sunday -- -- MONDAY 7 DAYS LATER, at 4pm I receive them,,, That's right, I get 2 pairs of crimpers. I only paid for one -- -- And the kicker, the return address is from Orange CA

So, in my best Ricky Ricardo voice "Lucy, you got some 'splaining to do !!!"


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Fiatdude said:


> My old '56 Oval is for sale -- Ovalholio -- Looks like the disc brakes let him down
> 
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/4964111242.html


"Body in good shape". Looks perfect to me....some people have balls.


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

You gotta love it. I steer clear of FedEx for shipping. A few years ago I ordered the FI Mexi-manifolds from thesamba. I tracked the package all the way to where I was living in Lafayette, LA. 
...
...
...
It gets all the way in the USA to within miles of my house, then
...
...
...
doesn't go out for delivery but it gets re-routed for some reason
...
...
...
to, wait for it
...
...
...
South Korea!!! Yep. Then I gotta go through the seller to get my money back. Even better! Fortunately the guy was cool and did send me the money.


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

What brand are you going with for limited slip? I just saw the Peloquin TBD popped up on the market:

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1766836


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

If I problems, it is usually with UPS -- that's with stuff like this last order to one starting in Irvine CA going to North Carolina and then back to me here in SoCal -- And there's always about a 80% chance that it will get here broken -- -- 

MY SCREEN DOOR HAS DENTS IN IT FROM THE UPS DRIVER THROWING PACKAGES AT IT!!!!! One time I heard the glass break in a package when he did it.... The more I complain about him to UPS, the worst he gets,,, Seems they would have some kind of disciplinary action against him,,, or maybe they don't care either.......

Best luck I've been having lately is with the USPS, and usually cheaper too


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

Record him on high-res. video my friend. Then UPS will take notice. If that doesn't work, call your local news channel--they eat that stuff up.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Truetrack


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Jade Wombat said:


> Record him on high-res. video my friend. Then UPS will take notice. If that doesn't work, call your local news channel--they eat that stuff up.


I do have security cameras all over my house -- and I have thought of putting together a recording of him. I've got video of him driving up, parking, getting out and then driving off on one camera, but the camera for the front door doesn't show him,,, he stands so far off when he chucks them, he is not in the frame -- -- and with him not in the frame it is hard to prove, circumstantial = yes, proof = no


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow, quite a sleeper.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

It is called 'The NoGhia Project' -- I think I'll just call it BadAss


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Fiatdude said:


> It is called 'The NoGhia Project'


As in No Ghia parts (other than body) were used in the making of, it seems. Looks like it could easily have been a Cobra or Corvette.


----------



## kelvis (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm sure no hot air would be sucked up off the asphalt and pumped back in the motor. To think I was wasting all that extra time Auto-Xing all those years lugging around that extra weight of a rear tin slowing me down. 
[url=http://www.contenthoop.com/preventativevehiclemaintenance/
8315/] PREVENTATIVE VEHICLE MAINTENANCE[/URL]


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Finally found a little time today to finish wiring up the cam and crank sensors -- -- The AEM cables to both has some strange stuff going on that I was waiting to hear from AEM before I finished wiring them in --- through out the harness they have used black as ground, red as power and white or green as the signal wires -- WELL,,,, suddenly in these cables, the ground was the white wire and black and green were signal and at least red stayed power -- .. .. .. -- It didn't make any sense to me either, that is why I checked with the factory and asked why they went stupid -- -- Put a good work out with my new Metri-pack crimper and it worked neat -- requires two crimps to do each connector unlike the weather-pack, but it was still nice



I'm switching over to Mario's crank wheel and also going to a Honeywell GT101 hall effect sensor -- Mario's wheel comes with a VR sensor and it required a bunch of playing to get the 101 a place to fit as it is 3/8" longer, So I made a bracket and had to move it up a few degrees from where Mario has his placed... Big difference between the Electromotive (60-2) and Mario's (30-1) ...... here's a picture of the back of both crank pulleys


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

LMAO -- Google Street View -- Me and the Ghia


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

My street view had me looking over the raised hood of my Rabbit. Found it.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Had the infamous ice maker leak which destroyed the wood and carpet flooring on the whole bottom floor -- and a couple of cabinets -- -- so been fighting the good fight with the insurance company and the hardest part has been trying to get in touch with the adjustor -- he has the whole Orange County, plus the San Bernardino and Riverside counties -- which is almost half the total area of SoCal -- 

Needless to say the Ghia isn't going to be ready for Fontana next weekend -- THIS has been my current project -- 1/4 of the way done and this is sucking so hard to get it right -- --


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Bummer. Looks like you are doing a fine job. I hope you get what you need from the insurance people, they seem to know how to take money, but have a herd time giving it up.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Garrett-Jet...ail-/301631335813?hash=item463aa0ed85&vxp=mtr


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

Go for it. That would be really cool.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

I was cleaning up a old tool box I don't use anymore, giving it to the brother-in-law, and I closed it for the first time in years -- -- Damn, I've had this for a long time LOL


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Wellllllll, It's almost officially finished -- "The Kitchen Fixin' From the Ice Maker Flood" -- Still got a 20' container of stuff out in the driveway to get back into the house, but as far as I'm concerned my part is finished LOL -- -- 72 days of H E L L -- Now I've got two days to get the Ghia ready for FASTIVUS at California Speedway, It ain't gonna happen kiddies, not unless 25 people are knocking at the door tomorrow and are planning on camping out for 2 days (teach me to buy tickets in advance).... 

Here's what the kitchen looked like after the flood and the flooring removed------





And here is the kitchen and Family room today -- -- ---


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

All I have to say is ....Wow. nice job.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Sooooo, When having to redo the Kitchen and Family room, the wifie was looking at the Front/dining room and said "I JUST HATE HAVING CARPET IN HERE, let's put the tile in here too"....... So being the good husband, I put the tile in there..... and then I come yesterday and .. .. .. .. 



a freaking $500 rug in the middle of the room WTF


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

RUG, not carpet....LOL. Was prolly on sale too.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

The Ghia might get a room mate -- went and looked at this this morning


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

:heart:

That's a sweet little ride right there. What would you do with it?


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Just a cool cruiser -- probably back half it with ACVW trans and engine -- I've got a 2332 laying around, just would need a T1 trans something like I did on my blue 600


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Fiat, is it me or has TS and STF damn near died recently? SOrry to go off topic I just know you're over there too.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

There has been different forums where all the high performance guys use to hide out ---- Brian Watts just tried to get all the "big racer boys" to move to xtremeflat4.com -- another web site he started after he sold Ultimateaircooled.com -- But I'm thinking facebook has robbed almost all the membership from the different forums --- there are several pages there where "the guys" hang out -- -- All the Europeans are hanging out at www.cal-look.no/lounge/ -- 

I HATE FACEBOOK so I'm doomed to roam the forums for eternity LOL


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm with you I can't stand facebook either. I have noticed all the forums going dead. Its a sad day.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm in total agreement -- Just noticed that German-look.com has went off line -- 

There are so many really cool builds on there and now they maybe lost forever and that is what really gets to me -- 

one of bad things about the digital age, it only takes a second to delete it all


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

So way back in November of last year, there was that thing going around where California was going to reissue Black and Yellow plates for cars up until 1969 -- Well, my '70 Ghia was manufactured and sold in late '69, so I thought I'd give it a shot and mailed my documentation in -- It has been so long I had forgotten about it in fact --

And then today in the mail, -- -- -- Oh happy day


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm STILL working on the AEM EMS4 install -- the engine compartment wiring is done -- so mainly it is bringing all the wires together into one big bundle that doesn't hurt my eyes -- just decided to do a speed sensor, so the sensor should be here middle of next week,,,, 

OH CRAP, it's coming UPS,,,, who the hell knows when it will get here

Oh Well, I've been cleaning up all the wiring as I go along, so there is a lot of 2 steps forward and one step back chit.... I just installed new positive and negative cables from the back of the car up to battery in the front.... Been thinking about installing a new starter when I get under the car to put in the speed sensor and connect the new positive to the starter -- -- 

I'm too frigging BIG to start with and now I'm getting to frigging old and blind to be snaking my big azz through this cage to get to chit I tell you LOL


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

So much for a carb or two and a few wires to get power to fuel pump(if needed) and the power to the coil. LOL Looks like you have it under control or it has you under control, but the panel is always a good way to help keep things organized. I found when I updated/cleaned up my MS1 install with a similar sort of panel things got much better. I got completely away from any stock wiring, except for the sw 12vdc from the ign sw and I was virtually trouble free. GL


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Fiatdude said:


> I'm STILL working on the AEM EMS4 install -- the engine compartment wiring is done -- so mainly it is bringing all the wires together into one big bundle that doesn't hurt my eyes -- just decided to do a speed sensor, so the sensor should be here middle of next week,,,,
> 
> OH CRAP, it's coming UPS,,,, who the hell knows when it will get here
> 
> ...


Hi dude  ,
This is gonna seem obscure








but wouldn't 5 common/ground wires with separate 5 yellow spade connectors stacked on top of each other be less electrically efficient than all wires merged/soldered into a solid single spade? https://www.google.com/#q=multiple+electrical+connectors+stacked+resistance
https://www.google.com/#q=best+electrical+gang+ground
https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#hl=en&q=1998+volkswagen+new+beetle+electrical+ground+problems

Up front I'm not really a fan of electrical/electronic controls other than basic get power from here to there, so I'm biased against complicated $pendy buzzers & whistles.

:beer:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Well, a lot on my plate today -- LOL -- Last night decided to run the oil lines down the tunnel and also put in a new starter and do the associated wiring with that chore -- -- So I had a choice of 2 starters setting on the shelf a new 16300, which is the auto-shift starter that I love in almost any situation, and an almost new Hi-Torque starter -- -- I decided to use the Hi-Torque and then remembered it was a IMI105 which is for use on a 6 volt flywheel -- damn -- Then I remembered a friend who was a neighbor of Chris Isom on of the owners of Hi-Torque, so I called my buddy who called Chris and Chris was nice enough to talk to me about what needed to be done -- seems as if they are both the same starter except for the pinion gear is bigger for the 6v flywheel -- so for $15 I got a kit to change over the gears. -- That little clip is a mother to get off and even harder to put back on LOL -- I must of had it spring off 5 -10 times while trying to get it on -- that little bastard is hard to find too LOL

with old gear removed and ready for new gear install--



old gear and new gear kit on left--



I'll need to orient the starter since it was last on the Porsche 901, but that is just R&R 2 bolts -- -- 

but before I do that -- I have to take the cat ((a few of you remember THE CAT)) to the vet to have her ANAL GLANDS expressed -- -- OH Joy!!!!!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

I need that table


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

This is freaking embarrassing -- -- Just figured out that this is the first time this year the car has been out of the garage -- 

Oh Well, -- It's at least back together, just waiting on the tuner -- --


----------



## foxygrandpa (Jun 2, 2012)

<3 it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd love to have huge(r) tires under the Ghia -- -- But I can't bring myself to do any cutting to the body, I just think the stock lines are beautiful -- I can't even do this to it 





I could do a 3" Torsion narrowing and go that route, but it would require a lot of "redo" to my cage as it is mounted to the outside of the torsion tubes..........

And then I find this build ------ 

http://www.pro-touring.com/threads/117289-Porsche-918-Wide-Body-RSR-LS3-1970-Build-Sema-Project

I just think all the 'hacking' done to this body is just crazy -- -- It will be badass when done but .. .. .. ... ..




.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

My Son bought me a new key ring for the Ghia -- Does he know something I don't????


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Hopefully not, but kinda cool.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

:laugh:


Fiatdude said:


> My Son bought me a new key ring for the Ghia -- Does he know something I don't????





ps2375 said:


> Hopefully not, but kinda cool.


https://www.google.com/#q=vw+ejection+seat
https://www.google.com/#q=wife+ejection+seat

:beer::beer::laugh:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Fiatdude said:


> Sooooo, When having to redo the Kitchen and Family room, the wifie was looking at the Front/dining room and said "I JUST HATE HAVING CARPET IN HERE, let's put the tile in here too"....... So being the good husband, I put the tile in there..... and then I come home yesterday and .. .. .. ..
> 
> a freaking $500 rug in the middle of the room WTF


Hi dude  ,
Looking like a https://www.google.com/search?q=wil..._AUoAmoVChMIvbD56a2WyAIVzJiICh2ulwLK&dpr=0.94  .



Fiatdude said:


> The Ghia might get a room mate -- went and looked at this this morning





Blu_Hare said:


> :heart:
> That's a sweet little ride right there. What would you do with it?





Fiatdude said:


> Just a cool cruiser -- probably back half it with ACVW trans and engine -- I've got a 2332 laying around, just would need a T1 trans something like I did on my blue 600


Well, only 2 people can _realistically, actually_ fit into it, so I was thinkin' along the lines of https://www.google.com/#q=mid+engine+vw
https://www.google.com/#q=mid+engine+vw+powered+fiat  .




 :vampire::laugh:

Just gettin' caught up & throwin' ideas out there .

:beer::beer:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Got to talk and hang out with Finnegan and Freiburger for about a hour today at the Optima Challenge -- 

They were working on a yellow Mazda rotary pickup with a 455 front engine Olds mounted in the bed -- they bought it from a guy who claimed it was a 10 sec car -- must of been timed in the 100 foot, cause it was a dog LOL

I didn't have much to offer them as far as help or suggestions, BUT they had some very nice eye candy hanging around them and it made walking away very VERY difficult LMAO

Did get a cool sticker -- Had volunteered to help doing the Tech-in early this am (before it got into the 100's) and the guy making the stickers messed up as it was suppose to be intermediate, so I took the damn thing LOL -- don't know if it should go on the Ghia or the tool box -- probably be the tool box


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

SO -- -- About December 15th I had the engine out and got the trans back from Benco -- I reinstalled the engine did some upgrades, and started putting everything back together 

Immediately, I started having EFI problems -- turn on master power -- Electromotive EFI would come on run all the prestart stuff, hit start, engine would run for 20-30 seconds and shut off -- -- -- I would turn off the 'key', turn on the 'key' -- nothing -- kill the master power everything would repeat, engine would run, shut off, again everything dead

Holy crap I was vexed,,,,, so I sent the box back to Electromotive,, came back,, still the same thing,,, sent the box back and they sent me a new one as a replacement...... By this time I was pissed and I had the AEM setting on the shelf, so I started the AEM install -- -- So flash forward until this month and I had finally finished the install (OK, OK , I know I'm slow, but I was just frustrated with everything) I took the Ghia over the WesTech in Mira Loma to double check everything I had done on the install of the AEM and for them to tune the damn thing...... 

So I get a call from Eric @ WesTech last Friday, the Damn AEM is doing the same freaking thing, turn on main power, turn the 'key' on -- it would cycle thru everything perfectly, turn the 'key' off, turn 'key' back on -- -- box is all pissed off -- turn main power off/on -- start over, it work once then fail.....

*WTF is going on???????????*

I am Stumped -- I had gone through the wiring twice during the install checking everything -- -- I really dwelling on this thinking, thinking............ I'm thinking that the ARC switches is letting a small of current to flow through when the 'key' is off, not letting the memory clear for a clean restart...... Nah!! how can that happen through the relays......

SOOOO, I'm in bed Saturday night at about 11:30, almost asleep, when it hits me, The freaking alternator has a bad diode in it and letting current bleed through -- -- Hmmmm just might be it...

Monday night after work, I swing by WesTech, walk over to the Ghia, pull the exciter wire off the alternator.... SHAZAMMMM, freaking problem disappears -- -- 10 DAM months working on this thing and it was just a bad freaking Alternator from the very beginning...... who would of thunk it.......................................


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

That's a lot of frustration to go through but I'm glad it worked out in the end. Now go do burnouts.


----------



## maoli067 (Oct 28, 2015)

That's so nice work.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vzv40VWL5ho


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Wellll, The guys at WesTech are really MAD at me - --- -- - One of the front oil coolers decided to split open while the car was on the dyno Monday -- what a mess -- Freaking car was still dripping oil out of the spare tire drain Tuesday when I went over to help by-pass that cooler -- should of just put another oil cooler in its place, but their description of what happen had me confused -- -- but I've been working nights lately so I'm in a constant state of confusion LOL (still had to have the blue towels and rags there to continue to mop up the oil in this picture LOL)

Don't know when they will have some open dyno time so they can get the Ghia back on there



They did have a cool open class desert car on the dyno Tuesday -- -- about a half million dollar toy there


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Was over working on the oil cooler at WesTech -- Chad from BangShift was there -- He had a junkyard SBC on the Dyno and all the guys there were running around the dyno and giggling and laughing and just cracking up -- --- --

They had setup two targets behind the headers and were pouring BB's down the carb and watching them hit the targets.... It was the craziest thing I'd ever watched-- I don't know which was funnier watching the BB's come shooting out of the headers or the guys running around laughing their azzes off -- -- Then they pulled the plugs out after their "run" OMG .. .. well, look at the pictures.....

Soon to be a video to be posted somewhere :::::::::::::::::::::::



If you look closely you can see all the BB's on the floor....


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi dude  ,
http://board.moparts.org/ubbthreads...on-edelbrock-heads-need-help.html#Post1603863
from
http://board.moparts.org/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/8103373/site_id/1
from
https://www.google.com/search?q=pou...oat&ei=PEA0Vp_aG8eujwPw6rvQCg&emsg=NCSR&noj=1

BB's _would_ be a pretty rough cleaning media https://www.google.com/#q=bead+blasting+spark+plugs

:laugh::beer:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

A little update -- -- Nothing is happening LMAO

The last 2 weeks the guys from WesTech have been jammed with the high dollar cars going to SEMA (or Chad destroying a SBC) or Eric being sicker than a dog -- Hope he's feeling better !!! -- Went over to work on the Ghia this morning, but they've all left to go to SEMA too..... Oh well, it's not like I've anywhere to go LOL -- and remember I'm the one who made the deal that the Ghia is not their first priority, just something for them work on when they can -- so really no problem as far as I'm concerned, because they are treating the ghia very well !!!

SO, Screw it,,,, I'm going on Vacation -- see you all in a couple of weeks


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

This was in my in-box today -- -- 

Circuit of The Americas (COTA) February 26-28, 2016 



Good Morning:

I hope this finds each of you in good spirits as we trek through Fall toward Winter. I for one think a more southern location is in the cards. HMMM, perhaps Austin, Texas?!

For the fourth year in a row, it’s time to think about three days of driving on America’s only purpose built F1 track, Circuit of The Americas (COTA) in Austin, Texas. MVP Track Time has scheduled our 4th annual three-day COTA track event for February 26 – 28, 2016. 

Now for the moment you’ve all been waiting for, the investment to play at COTA. The entry fee for all three days is $1,375, the same as 2014. As with previous years, there are a limited number of spots available for COTA. Yes, they fill fast. 

STEP 1
The $1,375 entry fee for all three days at COTA can only be completed with Pay Pal (you can use any major credit card through the Pay Pal system if you don’t have a Pay Pal account) at the link below:

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=JQ3XJ9LSZHJUN 


STEP 2
Once you have completed the entry fee, head over to the “Registration Page” of MVP’s web site (link below) to register. You’ll need to scroll to the bottom of the page to complete the blue outlined registration box. Click on the“Event” drop-down menu and choose Circuit of The Americas (COTA): February 26-28, 2016.

http://www.mvptracktime.com/id92.html 


After we have allocated the registrations by run group, based on individual track experience, we will send out group confirmation e-mails to each run group. We will have four (blue, green, yellow and red) run groups allowing us to schedule two hours of track time daily. 

In the spirit of transparency, the rental of COTA, as you can guess, is rather costly, so once you register, MVP will not be able to give you a refund until COTA is sold out and we have a replacement for you. If/when we can replace you, there will be a $100 cancellation fee. Inside of four weeks (January 29, 2016 and later) prior to the COTA event there is no refund. This is the reality of renting Circuit of The Americas. 

If you have any questions, grab the phone and call me at (314) 249-3770 or you can e-mail [email protected]. 

Happy Motoring and I hope to see you at COTA. Enjoy your day. 

Mark Pfeffer – MVP Track Time
www.MVPTrackTime.com 
Phone: (314) 249-3770
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4WAUmyKDq0


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Well, The Ghia is back home -- -- It has been gone so much the past year that there almost wasn't a space for it in the garage..... you know how a empty spot in the garage fills up quick LOL



I brought the damn thing home Sunday, with more problems than it left with, oil leaks up the arse and just a ton of electrical issues. It runs OK. It drives on and off the trailer and goes down the road, then it just shuts off -- -- guess I'm just gonna reach in there and grab a handful of wiring and just rip it out and start over.... Ordered some new electrical things and they will be here tomorrow night, so tomorrow I'll get started straightening out my rats nest and decide how I want to proceed.....

On the way home, I was cruising a car show at the Riverside Auto Center with the Ghia on the trailer, and there was Ester (E-girl)((Powder puff VW racer par excellence)). I didn't know she was Ms. Route 66.... Damn she looked good in that tiara... LOL


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Monday, thinking I had the electrical all sorted out, I took the car out on my little 3 mile test loop I use. Left one signal and was rolling onto the throttle, trying to get my gremlins to reappear. Damn, only boosting to 4-5 pounds, double damn, forgot to plug-in the boost controller and was only running on the waste gate spring..... Turned onto a side street so I could connect it back together... As I climbed out, this new GT Mustang pulls up next to me and rolls down his window... "I usually don't stop and congratulate someone for beating me, but that little thing is fast ! Whatcha got in it??" 

"Just a stocker with a little boost," I replied, "If I'd known we were racing, I would of really got after it!!!!" Hope I don't go to hell for all the little lies I tell, LMAO. 

He drove away shaking his head..... Don't mess with the Air Cooled!!!!! LOL


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

LMAO!!:thumbup::laugh: too funny!


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Tuner leaned out the engine, then noticed a loss of power -- I said thank you very much, please do it again sir



But I now have a solution to this tuner ****----


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

mother of god that is going to be super smexy.


----------



## generations (Apr 7, 2005)

i need another ghia in my life.. this thread didn't help me  :beer::beer:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Another couple of $$$$ invested to over coming the tuner disaster -- -- couple of weeks in Italy, back home about the time all the stuff started coming back from all the shops and Wah-la back together for my Birthday.....
"""Yes Dear,,,, I don't think it will cost too much to re-do the engine.... cough,,,,.. cough..... choke,, cough""""


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh lets say I've gone little stupid since the last post -- 

Ok --- I think I got the carb intake mocked up -- this engine is starting to have more colors than an Easter Egg -- --


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

for some reason I forgot you were boosted and was kinda curious how you were going to put that carb on there. 
It looks good.
I did some research on that brand. Is that the 650 or the 750 CFM model?


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

It is the 750cfm

Engine is almost ready -- Just need to finish the MSD install -- I still hate crawling around the freaking cage to get to the back of the firewall LOL



I'm so over using steel braided line -- and E85 just eats them up -- I'm having to replace it almost every other year -- So now I'm using hard line when I have new installs or replacing old lines, I'm using either SS or Aluminum... AL is softer and easier to form and more forgiving than SS.....


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

IT'S RUNNING -- -- Fired right up -- My timing light took a dump so I was just guessing where I was at --- and was trying to guess where I was at with the fuel but it was sounding real nice.........


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

No sooner than I bragged about how great my 16300 starters (ACVW starter out of a automatic), I had mine go out --- Damn it!!! -- -- So, I jumped into my car and drove over to CarCraft in Riverside, all the while preparing to buy another 16300 (and get lunch at Zorba's).... Was setting there bench racing with Bob Godfrey and whining about losing a starter, Ed perks up and said that he had this new brand new starter _*"OE Brand Part Number BA16450"*_ out of Florida making some really killer starters.... I'm going, Yeah, Yeah, I've heard this all before... So Ed brings one out. They are tiny and light!!! I'm looking at it and thinking there's no way that this little thing is gonna spin my 2963.... He says, you buy this, and if you don't like it, bring it back in the original box and I'll put 100% of the money towards another starter.... OK, what do I have to lose except another chance to come over to CarCraft and go to Zorba's Hamburgers for lunch (I live for a Zorba Burger and Onion Rings from this place -- they are great!!!! Remember that the next time your in the area)..... SO, I bring this thing home, throw it into the car and this little starter is winging my engine at a higher RPM than I have ever had..... Really impressed with this little thing!!!!!!


----------



## vochitos (Nov 29, 2016)

Love the Ghia, your new house interior and that little gem you found to be the Ghia's roommate :laugh:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Guess I need some different tires -- Thought I laid down a wicked 2nd gear 100' burnout and went back to look, the marks left by these tires were just a slight haze, couldn't even get a good Photo of them -- Damn 

Out and about

https://www.facebook.com/carscoffee...072942671989/2009072846005332/?type=3&theater


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Went to the Pomona Swap meet today.... ((Bet you guys can tell the wife is out of town for a week))

Wow, I haven't been to one in over 20 years and this thing was massive. Easy 200 VW's in the VW corral. Got a wild hair and hung a For Sale sign on the Ghia for $20K as the guy in the Porsche powered Bus next to me had a price of $100K on it..... But the side panels on it were soooooo straight, I could of taken a picture of my Ghia off it (or you can see my car in the reflection off the door)..... The Double cab behind me was gorgeous too!!!!

No one wanted a HotRod Ghia LOL........


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Here is a picture of the engine -- finished -- for now -- this week -- today

Have made some templates to cover all the openings around the engine, but need to get some sheet metal to finish.... I've got some stainless sheet laying around but other than my 4" grinder, I really don't have a way of cutting it.


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

What's the thickness of the sheet metal? If it's 20 or 22ga. you should be able to cut them with some pretty good sized hand shears (about a foot long). 18 ga., hmmm, maybe. I mock everything up with carboard as a template then transfer it to the metal before I cut it. 

It's easier to screw it up on cardboard than metal. Probably three or four sections by the looks of it, then you can join the sections together with sheet metal screws or pop-rivets.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Cardboard patterns are done --- 6 were required to get everything to snake around and thru stuff...

Getting some sheet metal tomorrow AM -- and get started on it...


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Didn't take any pictures or videos as I went by myself, but I went out to California Speedway for some AutoX this past Saturday. The event was held by Fastivus. Did some laps. My 5-6 year old tires were really holding me back.... The rear end was sliding out from under me the whole time and when it wasn't, the front end was pushing......

Had the speed up for a tight section and was trying to whip the rear around to setup for the next section .. .. .. Ended up doing this really slow looping slide right through this huge area of cones..... Did win the unofficial award for most cones collected (knocked down) for the day LOL

Noticed the Ghia wasn't pulling as hard as 'normal' -- found the seal between the hat and the carb had squirted out -- need to find a fix for that.....Then I got really impressed with the Ghia when I realized that I'd been running all day on just engine.... no boost


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi dude ,
Please try backing up the clamp screws with Nyloc nuts after kind of honing the metal hose contact sections with fine sandpaper in order to create a better hose/flange grip.
Can we please see the hat to carb seal along with both the hat & carb areas where they join up?
1st up I'd think a drop of blue Loctite on the hat bolt threads followed up with a wavy or split washer under the bolt head torqued to 1% over the recommended value.
Have you considered a very light coat of Curil-T to all the seal/hose/flange contact areas also in order to help keep everything in place?
Is there enough room to add another clamp to act as a dam around the seal to keep the seal in place?, kind of like an outer containment wall.
Just thinking/guessing on the keyboard here .

BTW, all but the last few pics have been un-hosted, just a message saying "Please see Photobucket.com/P500"

:beer:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi dude ,
As far as your handling I'd take a look at your camber https://www.google.com/search?q=vw+...053375...0...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0.JrtGtDp18IE , since you're not using this for a stock purpose you can't set it up according to stock specs, this would result in the tires running more inboard based on the straights & 100% tread contact with the pavement in hard turns.

:beer:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Buggy -- This suspension hasn't been stock for a LONG time ---- The issue is hard tires......

Lance Gregory donated a parachute lever and cable to me after he finished his promod build a few years ago..... I've been having issues with the cable and release for the hood on the Ghia.... Then I got this wild hair and now I've got a bullet proof hood release......


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi dude ,

Got it on the suspension & tires:thumbup: .

Well, wild hairs are what make the world turn, I got quite a few phone calls from Gary after I sold my rail to him "What the heck did you do here...?", I guess he was expecting something kinda generic:banghead::laugh: , I talked him through it all, it took me a good 2 years to fabricate & tweak everything so I could just strap in & go for the next 18 years without any more major changes, just maintenance .

Just hoping that anyone with a stock suspension looking at this who also does AutoX might take a 2nd look at how their suspension is set up if they have the same type of issues.

Just for grins I ran these https://www.google.com/search?sourc....1.64.psy-ab..0.16.2423...0i131k1.Ebjv6eej4dI & https://www.google.com/search?q=bes...y-ab..0.1.197...0j0i67k1j0i7i30k1.C8RpbTzey2k , the Tire Rack blog seems to have the best range of recommendations for different applications since they're just a distributor of a wide selection of brands rather than a brand sponsored site which is only hawking their own.

:beer:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

_Making plans to camp out at Fontana Saturday night before the Bug-In -- --

Check in at Fontana at 4pm Saturday --- Sneak the Ghia over to the Drippers thing in Ontario that starts at 6ish --- then have to be back at CMS by 8pm when they lock the gates.......

Sunday --- Bug-In 


*Where, Oh Where, are those Silver Bugget guys these days??????*_


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Loaded and Ready to leave for Bug-in #42 -- -- ACVW Heaven here I come!!!


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Showed up at 4pm at California Speedway to spend the night -- unfortunately there was a test and tune that day and there was still a ton of V8 guys there clogging up the pits -- so I choose a spot that was way out beyond the finish line.... peace and quiet,,, Yeah right the Silverbugget guys were 100 feet away.










So there I am profiling with my motorhome thinking I'm cool -- -- then Dave Rosique (sp?) drives in.....










And he ruins the neighborhood with his coolness..... LOL

I jump into the Ghia and drive over to the Drippers meet at BurgerTown hoping for the magic of Nick's to return to SoCal.... But most everybody must of missed that memo as there was only about 15 VW's there. Maybe the DKK thing all day killed this meet...... But what was there was really nice, I should of taken more pictures



















So, everybody that was there from the campout had to be back by 8 as the gates were locked at that time... I did my best to do a nice leave, had some sideways action going and headed back to CMS... found out my headlight switch is going bad as I had no dash or tail lights for the 9 mile return trip in the dark... also Had a nice fog following me as I had sucked a valve cover gasket at some point too (wonder when that was????)

When I got back, the party was going full blast at numerous locations, everybody seemed to have a full bar and the World Series going..... after visiting several of the parties I stumbled back to my MH and proceeded to nose into my pillow and ignore the several occasions of pounding at the door to get me to come out to play some more... that is until someone drove an uncorked VW by at 7 AM... I could of killed them, if I could of lifted my head off the pillow.... 

But by now the gates were open, people were POURING in, and there wasn't any more sleeping to be had.... Great turn out! The Car show area was 90% full by the time I got to functioning, so I said screw it and kept my oil leaking pig in my pit.... Soon all the Red Baron crew started showing up and I almost didn't save enough area for everyone to park.... The baron was running real good and Eric took it all the way to the finals until a oil filter took a poop and started leaking as he was staging and he had to shut off giving the win to Racing' Jason who was running real strong with his Pro Turbo car (5.70's)....

Here's a picture of the area in front of my MH between rounds... remember just how empty it was??? not now, the pits almost went all the way back to the scales!!!!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

looks like fun! thanks for the pics! Your car looks great!:beer:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

The word is that Irwindale is closing as of December 31...... Since I'm working about 5 miles from there, I'm thinking that one last trip down the strip is in order.... So Thursday the 28th, the Ghia is getting trailered to Irwindale for one last time.....

Well, here it is the Saturday before Christmas and went to the morning Cars and Coffee in Mentone -- Had about 30 cars and 1 VW show up to congratulate each other on making it through another year LOL.......










The star of the show 'Winston" taking a lap around the lot, collecting the price of admission, a good petting from all in attendance


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Had plans to hit 2 different events today -- Donut Derelicts and the 'New' OC Cars and Coffee at the outlet malls in San Juan Capistrano -- Derelict's was from 6-9am and C&C was from 9 to 11 with about 45 minutes of a drive between the to (counting loading and unloading the Ghia from the trailer). So got up at 4am and met my buddy at 4:30 and headed to Huntington Beach ---

The Derelict's didn't disappoint, with over 300 cars there to check out ---





































Then at about 8am everybody started heading out and we were guessing they were down south for the C&C -- -- We unloaded the Ghia about a block away and headed over to the event -- It was pretty hilly around there and I stalled the Ghia going up a steep incline at a stop sign.... ((dummy, I know... But that 4 puck disc is just not very forgiving when you're trying to slip it)) -- Anyway, the engine popped real hard when I was cranking it and blew one of the intake boots off,, and suddenly we were running on 2 cylinders and sounding like chit.... and I hadn't thrown any tools in the car, so we limped back to the trailer and put the car on it. then drove through event ... Didn't take any pictures, but there was some very NICE cars there and quite a few VW's -- There are tons of pictures of this event on the web and on you tube to see.....


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

my dad had/ built four different V8 Vegas as I was growing up at home. I learned how to drive a 4 speed in one with a 400 small block. Smoked a lot of tires to say the least learning how to take off on an incline. I will forever have a special place in my heart for them fast , fun little cars. He only did one gt with the slope nose as pictured . Always like the round nose on the early like 71 model Vegas. Look a lot like baby Camaros. Thanks for the pic and sorry for the long non aircooled related reply. :beer:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Decided today was the day to head down to Woodland Hills for Supercar Sunday. Loaded up the Ghia on the trailer and set the alarm for 5am and drove the 92 miles down there for the event.... Unloaded the Ghia and drove to the event getting there at 7:30 and there was only about 50 cars there and I was pretty disappointed. Found a spot near a bunch a ricers and started checking out the rides in the lot.... Man, about 8 am the cars started coming in and by 8:30 there were over 500 cars spilling all around the nearby lots.... Every different type was there!!! a few air cools with a really patina-ed 58 low light ghia parking near me.... and suddenly at 9:30 it was over and everybody was leaving. That's when I found all the other cars parked at the outer lots that I hadn't even seen ...... Good time, long ways to go for such a short event though.....

The Ghia parked in the middle of the action.....


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Damn -- -- It's been since January since I've been on here ... Some of you have missed me, Some of you haven't LOL

Well, Here's the short story.... Last October I turned 65 and I had been dragging my feet at retiring .... I had hooked with a good company and really was enjoying the type of jobs they were doing and the work I was getting to do. Well, on February 1st, the wife insisted that we list the house and try selling it again (last time things didn't go very good). I, in my infinite wisdom and thinking, thought that it would be the same stuff all over again. NOT, we had 4 full price offers the first weekend..... Damn, we're gonna have to move and do it in 21 days..... 

Again didn't think this thing through very much.... We had been living in this house for over 27 years and you can guess all the stuff I had collected during that period of time. So, why worry, I'll go to work and let my wife pack it all up.... Can you guess where this is going LOL. Needless to say I gave my 2 weeks notice and all the while, every waking moment was spent packing and moving stuff into storage.... Did I mention we didn't have any place to go to yet???? Nope, not a clue where we were gonna end up....

So, on the very last weekend we were to own the house, I called hire-a-mover and had 3 guys move most of the big stuff from the house and into 3000 cubic feet of storage and some of the essentials into the motorhome... We moved to the local regional park (about a mile from the house) and then sat there trying to figure out what was next..... can you guys tell I wasn't really happy about moving out of the house??? 

Anyway, we decided to head towards Missouri where I had about a million relatives and we had been there a ton of times on vacation. Oh Chit, what about the Ghia, There was no more spaces left at the storage, and the wife told me I wasn't gonna spend $250 a month on space rental just to put that dumb car inside somewhere. ... .. ... So it got loaded onto the open car trailer and wrapped with 2 car covers, some blue traps and then bungee'd wrapped and hoping it would survive out in the open at a friends lot.... 










So, we put the Flex on a car dolly and packed up the MH and off the MO we went...... Holy Crap was it cold in March in Mo... and it wasn't really that cold by Mo standards 12 degrees (f) a few nights, 22 a lot of nights, and a healthy dose of snow on occassion... LOL ------- Please notice all the Marble size hail on the ground from an overnight storm -- IT WAS LOUD IN THE MOTORHOME!!!!










Anyway, we started looking for a house and of course what the wife was wanting and what I was wanting were in two different parking lots on opposite coasts of the continent LOL.... But after 2 months of full time looking at stuff in our price range, she decided on this house in Monett MO....










Not a bad little place 1700 sq ft upstairs and 900 sq ft in the finished basement.... really funky designed thing, but the wife wanted it so.. .. you know the story, Happy wife blah blah blah...

It did have this detached little 2 car garage where 1/2 of it was set up as a paint booth and a nice covered RV parking thing that was about 15' too short for my Motorhome,,, but....










The house is sitting on 5 (20200 sq meters) acres of land, of which 3.5 acres are of grass which needs mowing -- -- Damn... So I ended up buying a lawnmower that cost more than the first 5 cars I owned combined!!!! Damn nice lawnmower if you ask me, even has a cup holder if your worrying about that... OH yeah it did also have this other little building sitting on the property.....










Something about a 40' x 60' (223 sq meter) shop building that just brings tears to a man's eye!!!!!!!

Well, the place had some issues, so we bought it in "as-is" condition and took possession the first week in March and 2 days later were flying to Cali to get the Ghia, .. oh, and the rest of the stuff... 

We hired the same movers to take all the stuff out of storage and put it into a 26' Penske rental truck -- about half way through this it became apparent that one truck was not going to be enough, so I got another one and filled that one up too... I then hooked the car trailer up to the 26 footer and we prepared for the second part of adventure.....










Man, there was a ton of things that happened on the trip back to Mo which would fill another blog. but I won't bore you with here. but we made it right before Memorial Day weekend, put the Ghia in the 40x60 and it sure looked awfull lonely in there with my multi million dollar mower, I need some more stuff don't you think????










Anyway, it's taken me 2 weeks to get around to unpacking all my office stuff and setting up my computer, so I could give you a update... Aren't you glad you had all this extra time to spend reading this LOL Love you guys!!!!


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Took the Ghia to a car show in Joplin MO Thursday night -- --










First car show I ever went to that a relative stock 2013 Camaro won best car …..

So I guess I shouldn't of been surprised when I won this …. But I was amused, very amused …... LOL


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Took the long way around a cul-de-sac recently


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Thought I'd give you a warning that the end of the world is coming soon!!!!!!!

This Died in the wool Ford Dude bought a Chevy Truck today...……………………………………..




Thought I'd let that sink in a few moments..... It must be the end of time LOL..



I've been looking for a good/nice used 4x4 truck for a few months now and today the wife wanted to go to an estate sale down in West Branson.... So I took her, and lo and behold, here was this CHEVY truck for sale as part of the estate... It's a 2011, always garaged Z71 Silverado with,,, get this,,, 27K miles on it... The price was right so I kicked a few moths out of the wallet and bought it.... too many scratches on the bed, but I'll make do..... LOL


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow, cool deal. Surprised that truck doesn't still have the window sticker on it???


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Paid my money -- Will be there for Saturday

http://eurekaspringsvwshow.com/


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Went to the Eureka Springs AR VW Show on 8-25-18 -- What a Day!!!!

Yep, First thing Saturday Morning as I was trying to back The Ghia into a spot and a "lady" rolled up on me. The drivers door is creased in 2 spots, so I'm calling it FUBAR'd…. I think most of the show had heard about the accident by 9am and lots of people came by and checked out the damage and told me how it sucked ……. LOL 

It just wasn't my day at show.. Later in the day, I was sitting in a directors style folding chair on the knoll at the top of the parking lot watching all the cars returning from the parade around town, when the ground started to collapse under the chair (had a lot of rain the day before) and I did a slow motion fall over backwards.... It was so slow I had time to think about reaching over and grabbing the guy's chair next to me.... But he was sitting in a similar chair and was in his 70's, and I thought, Oh Chit, I'll probably drag him over too.... So I just tucked everything in and let gravity take over and splatted onto the ground. But luckily it had rained and the grass and ground were soft(er) and the only injuries I received was some more brain damage and a wounding to my pride...….. 

I did win a 2nd place trophy for something LOL ….










[IMGg]https://www.thesamba.com/vw/gallery/pix/1816826.jpg[/IMG]










The Award:










The DAMAGE: Chit picture -- doesn't show where the paint is split in 2 places


----------



## acidjzaz (Apr 3, 2015)

as always .. great pics!! 
sad to see the door damage :-(


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Went out and did some Auto-X at Neosho Mo -- Great group of guys from Ozark Z's and they put on a great event!!!

Was airing up my tires and just glanced at the dates on my tires.... They're freaking 8 years old. Damn!!! Spent the whole day short shifting and trying to stay off boost.... The second it would come on boost the back end would just crawl out from under me.... Loads of fun, like being on a slick track, My old butt wasn't up for the challenge LOL


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

My first winter in Missouri.... Learning experience has started. Winterized the Barn, the Shop, the cars..... Last weekend was the last car show, track day and get together for the year, so I guess it's time to put the Ghia to bed for the winter (especially since it is suppose to be 17 degrees here in the next couple of days). And start the Mods I've got planned for her... The shop is done and ready for the big move.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

A couple of days after that I woke up to this










It's been in the teens and 20's F since so the snow hasn't melted yet


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Just (re)found this over view of the Fiat build -- Forgot it existed

http://www.shoptalkforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=127789&hilit=fiat


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Damn -- -- It seems like just last week it was running


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome to Missouri! Or maybe Misery, not too sure some days lol. I haven't been on the air cooled side of the vortex since I moved out of my dad's place and sadly no longer have an air cooled VW in my life but this Ghia is awesome. Looks like you're southwest of Springfield if I'm not mistaken but if you're willing to Journey up I-44 a few times a year, we've got a couple pretty sweet V-Dub shows in St. Louis at Schlafly Bottle Works, There's also Buses Nowhere Near the Arch which is an annual VW only camping trip up at Mark Twain Lake. The two Schlafly shows are in Spring and Fall usually March and April I believe and I want to say August for the camp trip.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the compliment!!! I believe there's a show in February that I'm trying to get this all back together for -- I don't think I'll make it but LOL...

If you get me some info on those shows I'll see if I can make one of them.....


----------



## NummerEins (Feb 15, 2010)

*Engine specs*

Fiatdude, 

What are the specs on that engine? I've got a 914, thought of the same setup.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Just your standard 2332 running 94 pistons -- mystery cam and very good heads


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Welllllll, Six months later and 3 house rehab projects later....

Upon tear down found that there was almost .090" of slop between the barrels and the case... No wonder I had a terrible oil leak, those barrels were just flopping around on the case.... And the main journals on the crank were worn. Sent it out for a little grinding, so it is .010" under now.

New parts have arrived, case has been machined, long barrels machined, new cam, new pistons and some total seal rings..... Now I'm looking for all that ambition (OK any ambition) to get started working on this old thing.....

New Parts










I'm trying to see some new swing arms setting here.... Might have to break out some more ambition. LOL


----------

